# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Onde posso apanhar cerrites e ofiuros?

## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pesoal.

Alguem me sabe dizer onde posso apanhar cerrites e ofiuros?


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, os cerrites são difíceis de apanhar ( nunca consegui apanhar...),  os ofiuros é questão de ires levantando / virando pequenas rochas, podes ter a sorte de apanhar.

----------

